
How to run Julia in the Browser - simondanisch
https://nextjournal.com/sdanisch/wasm-julia
======
simondanisch
Hey hacker news, I’m the author of the article. If you want to play with the
article you can sign up for a nextjournal account using the invite code
julia1.0 and remix the article. I'm happy to discuss any questions about how
to compile Julia for the browser via wasm/javascript!

